# Daisy Days



## DaisyMaeK (Mar 26, 2009)

We have had Daisy for a week now, and she is 9 weeks old now. She seems to be adjusting very well, I have just a couple concerns. One being not using her litterbox, but sleeping in it, the other being chewing our carpet. This needs to be nipped in the bud soon, not sure what to do with her though. Anyway, here are some pics of our first week with her. I have not posted any pics yet so I'm not sure if I did it correctly, please let me know if they are too big and I will adjust next time. Thanks!










She likes my husband's Army boots 














Meeting her new "brother" for the first time









Aunt Stacy




Our happy little family




What a face!




Loving her daddy




Me and my little angel




Hiding in the cutains


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 26, 2009)

TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 26, 2009)

Wonderful photo's. Your bunny is so Cute.


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you! Its nice to have a place where I can brag about her and people don't think I'm crazy, lol.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi, your Daisy is Adorable.

Regarding her sleeping in her litterbox. Have you tried to put hay in it? For some reason Bunnie love to munch on hay while they do their business. It's worth a try.

Also regarding the rug chewing, can you maybe put cardboard in the area that she is chewing on? Or block it off with some NIC panels? Hopefully once she is spayed she will get over the rug chewing.

I also noticed you have cords hanging, may I suggest you cover them with something or block the area where they are hanging. When we first got Buttercup (and knew very little about rabbits) we went through many a phone cords.

Looking forward to more pictures of Daisy.

Susan


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Mar 26, 2009)

We have done some bunny proofing, blocking off sections of the living room that haev cords. I also put cardboard all around the underside of the couch because she discovered that she can play under there. As for the carpet chewing she had only been doing in one spot of the living room, so I put chew toys and a phone book there to chew on, but today she started chewing all over the living room. I don't know what to do, I can't block the whole room. And now I'm questioning if she really is a girl. I checked other posts on how to sex a rabbit, but I'm confused it looks a like both to me. I feel a little stupid that I can't tell.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 27, 2009)

To be honest, it's really hard to tell until they're about 4-6 months old, when testicles appear. Just call her whatever gender you like for now, and be prepared to change her name if you have to when "the gender fairy" visits.


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Mar 27, 2009)

oh ok, well hopefully she stays a girl, she seems to be learning her name!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure about the carpet chewing, but as for the litterbox, try giving her two. With my Timmy, I had to try a number of different combinations and locations and we finally discovered that he likes his litterbox under his hay to actually use and a second, empty, litterbox in which to sit.


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Mar 28, 2009)

I will try that, because now thats where she is going. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 28, 2009)

And if you can't seem to stop the carpet chewing and litter bix problem you cn alway ship that little cuty to me LOL

No she is so cute I want a dutch so bad its not even funny

I had to put storm litter box under his hay ben. When I changed his litter he would not use it for what ever reason


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Mar 28, 2009)

lol, well thanks for the offer but I think I'll keep my little naughty little girl. I'm going to change her box location tonight and see how that goes.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 28, 2009)

*DaisyMaeK wrote: *


> Thank you! Its nice to have a place where I can brag about her and people don't think I'm crazy, lol.



You've come to the right site to talk about your bunny. Everyone here can't get enough stories or pictures ofeveryone's bunny's.

She is an adorable bunny.


----------



## RexyRex (Mar 29, 2009)

Your little one is ADORABLE :hearts: I can't speak for everyone, but my experience has been that the carpet pulling gets better as they get older. Mine still try it, don't get me wrong, but it's not near as bad as it used to be. Good luck!!


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Mar 29, 2009)

Well thank you that gives me hoperay:


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 29, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Mar 31, 2009)

Well its been about 2 weeks now since we got Daisy and she has been such a joy to our family. She has become a bit bratty, but I'm hopeing its just a phase, lol. (crossing my fingers) She is still pulling the carpet. Funny story about that. When she gets yelled for being naughty she gives me the sweetest look like "but mommy it wasn't me". Well she was pulling a few days ago and I hit the floor and yelled NO to get her attention. She of course gave me the sweet face and at the same time she had a piece of carpet hanging out of her mouth. It was so funny, I laughed and laughed, in fact I am laughing now thinking about it. I wish I could have had a camera on hand. Besides that still litterbox troubles, but those are really the only two things we need to work on. Going to our first vet checkup on Thursday, hopefully she gets a clean bill of health, and her nails trimmed! Here are some new pics from the past couple days.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 31, 2009)

I love the pics! Especially the chewing on the pants then the sweet face! I hope for your sake too that it's just a phase but my Dutch is a huge brat!


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Mar 31, 2009)

Well that doesn't give me much hope! lol Its a good thing she has me wrapped around her finger.


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Mar 31, 2009)

My little Easter bunny!















Hey Mom, whats this thing?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 31, 2009)

*DaisyMaeK wrote: *


> We have done some bunny proofing, blocking off sections of the living room that haev cords. I also put cardboard all around the underside of the couch because she discovered that she can play under there. As for the carpet chewing she had only been doing in one spot of the living room, so I put chew toys and a phone book there to chew on, but today she started chewing all over the living room. I don't know what to do, I can't block the whole room. And now I'm questioning if she really is a girl. I checked other posts on how to sex a rabbit, but I'm confused it looks a like both to me. I feel a little stupid that I can't tell.


If Daisy turns out to be a boy, you could always call "him" Duke  

Daisy Duke  

hehe

She's adorable!!!


----------



## sephira (Apr 2, 2009)

Adorable Dutch!!! She is precious, but then again I am kinda partial to Dutchies... 

 I do wish mine would be cuddly like yours and let me hold them--they hate it and squirm like crazy to get down. They're just not cuddly bunnies I guess!!


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Apr 2, 2009)

I love her cuddles!


----------



## DaisyMaeK (Apr 2, 2009)

Well we just got back from our Vet appt. and Daisy got a clean bill of health! The doctor said she was perfect, and weighs 2.5 lbs. She was very well behaved, Dr. LaPoint was very suprised at well she acted while being held and examined. Thats my girl! 

:woohoo


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 4, 2009)

Those are great pictures of the Easter bunny!


----------



## Larsen (Apr 4, 2009)

What a cute bunny! So tiny and yet so full of personality! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------

